# my video streaming is too slow



## edchar

whenever i watch movies in websites like youtube or etc, my video streaming is too slow to load even though we're using DSL. pls help me asap.. tnx!


----------



## johnwill

Register at DSLReports and run their line quality tests. Post a link to the results here.


----------



## edchar

Test History for edchar 
Time
(last 24 hours) Test Results.. Comment.. 
download upload Server Your Domain 

08-07-2007 12:39 PM Line quality 0% loss latency 335ms more 

Displayed time is local to you. Modify your current timezone


I think this is the result.


----------



## johnwill

Nope, that's not the result. The result is a whole page of data.


----------



## edchar

Ticker News Forums topic: Happy Birthday BigDeputyDog 7-12 




Theme: defaultdark more.. 


Members Your.. Find Svc Reviews News FAQs Forums Tools Maps Search About 
Posts Forums IMs Buddies Page Reviews News feeds Tool Pts  Monitors Tests 




Back to tools page
Share your test history with others: http://www.dslreports.com/testhistory/1468404/ff814


Your Tool and Test History 
Time
(last 24 hours) Test Results.. Comment.. 
download upload Server Your Domain 

del 14-07-2007 12:04 AM Line quality 0% loss latency 270ms more 

Displayed time is local to you. Modify your current timezone
Display with IP addresses visible

Please note: speed test and line quality test results are auto-deleted after 180 days.






Ticker News Forums topic: [Vista] Vista Ultimate's "Extras" Just Broken Promises 


Friday, 13-Jul
12:09:12 Terms of Use | Privacy Policy | Hosting by www.nac.net - DSL,Hosting & Co-lo | feedback | contact
Seventh year online! © 1999-2007 dslreports.com. 


I think this is really the result.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Your Latency is a bit high and you have a 5% loss on one connect but that happens, most of that is out of your control because its most likely your ISP. There are other possibility's high network/internet traffic during the time you watch the Vids.. But other then that your line is fine


----------



## johnwill

What does a speed test at www.speakeasy.net/speedtest look like at the time you're seeing the issues with streaming?


----------



## edchar

Last Result:
Download Speed: 117 kbps (14.6 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 90 kbps (11.3 KB/sec transfer rate)

This was the result. I made this speedtest when I'm also having video streaming.


----------



## johnwill

Well, you need to stop any other Internet activity to get an accurate reading.


----------



## edchar

I need help how to configure my video streaming to become faster.. because I went to an internet cafe, I looked into their speed of internet.. the result was only upto 115kbps , but when I watched videos which is 22mins. long, their streaming is too fast.. the buffering of the video was only for 20 secs. .


----------



## cductivickey

Hi I was just facing some Problems with Video streaming and came accross this post thru google. Well i am facing the same kinda Problem , A week back my pc was playing videos Perfectly fine , suddenly all Videos online are playing extremEly slow  . The Internet connection has nothing to do with it as i have checkd the speed ( its better than before )

these are the Speed test results from speakeasy

Download Speed: 330 kbps (41.3 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 145 kbps (18.1 KB/sec transfer rate)

so i guess this speed is enough to play smooth videos (as i used to play videos smoothly earlier) with the same connection.. I have No malware or spyware on my computer( I just installed XP completly) no repair day before yesterday after getting tired wid dis issue). and still its not running fine,. I have VLC plugins,Real player plugins, Wmp Plugins etc,.

i AM USING FIREFOX 2.0.11
mY PC Is win xp sp2
P4 1.5 GHZ 512ram nVIDIA GFORCE 2MX card .( I think these details wont help as this issue has started suddenly on this same machine.

rest what i Think is There are some Tweaks and settings that i have messed up with ( accidently may be). so can any1 guide me , what are the basic requirements for online streaming videos , suppose at youtube ???

Another thing i have noticed , firefox doesnt list FLV file type in Manage file choice option.

Hardware acceleration is disabled.


Please Help. Its really Annoying as Most of my Work is based on Daily News Videos. 

Cheers


----------



## cductivickey

is tehre anything to do with my Hard Drive ??? as My hard drive is pretty Old. and its at its Last stage,


----------



## ebackhus

The line speed you have is generally inadequate for video streaming. A 3Mb connection or better is what you want for that type of connectivity.


----------



## T_T

Heres my speed test from speakeasy

Last Result:
Download Speed: 8781 kbps (1097.6 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 742 kbps (92.8 KB/sec transfer rate)


My net plays anything full speed no matter what im running in the background.


----------

